# old dodge van plow



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

About 12 years ago a good friend of mine moved to a rural area of Maryland . He is a old Vanner He had a beat up old Dodge A 100 van , I had a old Meyers plow with a bent A frame and blade. Well with a bit of scrap metal , an electric boat winch , a set of tire chains and 4 ,318 engine blocks thrown in the back , we welded the spider gears and he had a plow truck. It is a stupid lookin creation, his neighbors thought he was a nut, Well the old beast is still running, the guys on the road take turns plowing during big storms. If you are a bit creative just about any old vehicle could be made into a personal plow machine.


----------



## 440trk (Nov 27, 2003)

Pictures!!! I wanna see pictures!! 

The old A100's are cool vans...I would love to see a "Plow" version!


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

The guy with the A100s is the man for those vans , he has at least 10 , Just about every model made , pick ups , 8 door , no side door , factory camper, He has been playing with them since 1972. I wish I had a pic , I ditigal cam is on the xmas list .


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

I would love to see this van!:bluebounc That sounds cool! Maybe you could put a bed in the back so when you get tired you don't have to drive all the way home.


----------

